#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Σεμινάριο: Σεμινάρια για Μόνιμους Ενεργειακούς Επιθεωρητές

## vassilisk

Δημοσιεύτηκε από το Υπουργείο Περιβάλλοντος Ενέργειας και Κλιματικής Αλλαγής σχετική ΚΥΑ (ΦΕΚ 2406/31-10-2011) για την εκπαίδευση και εξεταστική διαδικασία των Ενεργειακών Επιθεωρητών. 

Το ΚΕΚ ΣΕΒΕ –ΣΒΒΕ-ΔΕΘ σε συνεργασία με την INFOTECH και σύμφωνα με την παραπάνω πρόσκληση, προτίθενται να υλοποιήσουν τα παρακάτω σεμινάρια:
1)Κατάρτιση Ενεργειακών Επιθεωρητών στα κτίρια
2)Κατάρτιση Ενεργειακών Επιθεωρητών στους λέβητες και στις εγκαταστάσεις θέρμανσης
3)Κατάρτιση Ενεργειακών Επιθεωρητών στις εγκαταστάσεις κλιματισμού


Με την ολοκλήρωση παρακολούθησης ενός προγράμματος,
προσφέρονται ΔΩΡΕΑΝ:

ένα μάθημα (4 ωρών) για την προετοιμασία των εξετάσεων και 
ένα μάθημα (4 ωρών) Autocad 2012.

κα. Δουλδούρα (τηλ. 2310250356, 2310220950)
κ. Κορδώνιας (τηλ. 2310501970)

----------


## Xάρης

Θα μπορούσατε μήπως να μας ενημερώσετε για τα κόστη των σεμιναρίων.
Επίσης, πού θα διεξάγονται και ποιες ημέρες & ώρες;

----------


## vassilisk

Τα σεμινάρια θα διεξαχθούν στη Θεσσαλονίκη στο περίπτερο 16 της ΔΕΘ. το κόστος για το πρώτο σεμινάριο είναι 420¤, για το δευτερο 210¤ και για το τριτο 210¤ επισης όπως τα αναφέρω στο πρώτο post.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Κατ' αρχάς ευχαριστούμε για την άμεση πληροφόρηση.
Οι τιμές φαντάζομαι είναι χωρίς τον ΦΠΑ.Δωρεάν parking στον υπαίθριο χώρο της έκθεσης θα έχουμε;Φαντάζομαι απογευματινές ώρες μόνο και καθημερινές, σωστά;Οι τιμές αφορούν και τους δύο κύκλους, μόνο τον πρώτο, μόνο τον δεύτερο;

----------


## vassilisk

καλησπέρα και πάλι,
1. τα μαθήματα δεν έχουν ΦΠΑ. οπότε οι τιμές που έχω αναρτήσει είναι οι τελικές
2. το παρκιγκ της εκθεσης δεν θα ειναι διαθέσιμο μόνο οταν θα λειτουργεί η εκθεση ,το υπόλοιπο χρονικο διαστημα θα είναι ανοιχτο για τους ενεργειακους επιθεωρητες. 
3. ναι μονο απογευμα θα ειναι σε πρωτη φαση και αναλογα με τους ενδιαφερομενους θα γινουν και πρωινα τμηματα 
4. οι τιμες αφορουν τον υποχρεωτικο κύκλο των σεμιναρίων.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## vassilisk

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΠΛΑΝΗΤΙΚΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ 

Το ΙΕΚΕΜ-ΤΕΕ έστειλε στους μηχανικούς το παρακάτω μήνυμα:



Προσοχή:
1. Δέν είναι ο μοναδικός φορέα που μπορεί να κάνει σεμινάρια
2. Ακόμη και αν έχετε δηλώσει συμμετοχή μπορείτε να αλλάξετε φορέα εκπαίδευσης γνωρίζοντας το κόστος και τους εισηγητές.

----------


## Xάρης

Όντως παραπλανητικό το μήνυμα του ΙΕΚΕΜ/ΤΕΕ. Θα έπρεπε να είναι πιο προσεχτικό.

Όλοι οι πιστοποιημένοι φορείς εκπαίδευσης φαίνονται σ' *ΑΥΤΗ* τη σελίδα του ΥΠΕΚΑ.

----------


## Giorgos85

Τώρα που έχει περάσει λίγος καιρός και είναι πολλοί αυτοί που έχουν  ήδη  κάνει τα σεμινάρια θα ήθελα να μάθω την άποψη σας για τα διάφορα  εκπαιδευτικά κέντρα της Αθήνας;

Πήγατε καπου και μείνατε ευχαριστημένοι; Βρήκατε κάποιο κακό;

Έχει παρακολουθήσει κάποιος συγκεκριμένα τα σεμινάρια του Διαβαλκανικού ΚΕΚ;

----------

